# غرفة نوم artcam 3dmax



## hamada.. (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

غرفة نوم artcam 3dmax

اريد رايكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عمل رائع ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

تسلم يا بطل


----------



## عالم التقني (18 يناير 2013)

عمل اكثر من رائع وفقك الله


----------



## داود بن داود (18 يناير 2013)

تسلم ياصاحبي ..... للأمام يابطل


----------



## hamada.. (19 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم على ارائكم الجميلة ومشكورين جميعا 

استاذ هاني وينك كلمني اليوم سكايب


----------



## ksmksam (22 يناير 2013)

ماشاء الله


----------



## اللؤلؤة 966 (25 يناير 2013)

شي حلو كتير يسلمو


----------



## بلال19 (25 يناير 2013)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## أنس ناجى (26 يناير 2013)

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
عمل اكثر من رائع​*​


----------



## أنس ناجى (26 يناير 2013)

*المعذره المشاركه مكرره​*​


----------



## zazmad04 (3 فبراير 2013)

بوركت أخي الكريم


----------



## بلال زبيب (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك بصراحه عمل متقن هل لي بمعرفة الوقت الذي اخذته للرسم وهل استخدمت الارت او 3د ماكس ام الاثنين 
وفقك الله ودمت في رعايته


----------



## hamada.. (1 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة للوقت تقريبا اسبوع اما الاستخدام فالارت كام عملت الزخرفة واستوردت الزخارف للماكس لتجسيد الغرفة ومشكور


----------



## mezmez (4 مارس 2013)

*عمل اكثر من رائع وفقك الله*


----------



## AHMED.FA (6 مارس 2013)

وفقك الله دائما أخي إلى ما يحب ويرضى وبارك لك في علمك
ولكن العبقرية دائما في البساطة حاول تخيف مجهودك وتحويله إلى لمسلت سحرية فقط 
وتذكر دائما المثل الذي يقول " أعمل بذكاء أفضل من أن تعمل كثيرا "
أرجو أن تتقبل نقدي البناء 
شكرا


----------



## mohamedamie (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عمل رائع ما شاء الله 
هل تستطيع أخي وضع الملف الذي يحتوي علي هذا االمجسم ال3d 

وبصراحة أخي أنا أبحث دائما في الأنترنات عن مجسمات 3d لا كن لم أجد حتي الأن فإذا كنت تعرف أي موقع فدلني عليه 
ولاتبخل علينا بما هو جديد 

ووفقك الله إلي مايحبه ويرضاه 

وشكرا 


أخوك محمد من تونس


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aeehm (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
انا اخوك علاء الطائي من العراق -بغداد
عملك جدا رائع وانا احييك على هذا الفن الراقي 
انا اعمل في مجال النقش على الخشب ولقد اشتريت ماكنه صغيره لاتدرب عليها 
اريد ان اتفق معك على عمل ممكن ان اتواصل معك عبر النت 
شكرا لك ---الفيس بوك (fareed ali )


----------



## ahmxxxx (2 مايو 2013)

عمل رائع هل من شرح للعمل مثل ذالك التصميمات


----------



## m_kharoba (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشاء الله جميلة


----------



## aeehm (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله فن جميل واعتقد مجهود رائع من حضرتك في هذا المجال من العلم الراقي 
وفقك الله اخي 
انا سعيد جدا ببعض الشباب العربي الذي يكرس كل وقته للعلم 
اتمنى من الله ان يساعدكم ويكتب لكم النجاح والتوفيق


----------

